# Question about San Diego Pickup Locations



## UberHedgehog (Jul 4, 2016)

So I'm on the platform now, but it's asking me about 3 different locations to pick up from.

The question I have is what is the difference between Amazon.com and Prime Now? 

I also, if I were to choose one, it would be either Miramar or the one that says "San Diego". However, I would love to know where the San Diego one is located as it might be closer to where I live compared to Miramar. 

Hopefully someone can answer these questions. Thanks!


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

They need to quit posting job ads every single day, cause I can't get any blocks (picked the San Diego/Prime Now warehouse). Let me know if you have better luck!


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

SlikkRikk said:


> They need to quit posting job ads every single day, cause I can't get any blocks (picked the San Diego/Prime Now warehouse). Let me know if you have better luck!


You'll figure it out... Gotta be on top of things. I thought the same when I started as well.. I now have no problem getting at least a block a day.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

If i did it again I would do amazon


----------



## mojo433 (Oct 14, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> You'll figure it out... Gotta be on top of things. I thought the same when I started as well.. I now have no problem getting at least a block a day.


I'm a newbie and was just activated. So this is for anybody who can answer: I noticed that the pay for each block in SD is lower than the advertised $72, are we limited to one block a day or can you work as many as you can get?


----------



## pornymcgee (Oct 19, 2016)

DAFUQ? My background check passed on Oct 3. The only option I had was "San Diego".


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

UberHedgehog said:


> So I'm on the platform now, but it's asking me about 3 different locations to pick up from.
> 
> The question I have is what is the difference between Amazon.com and Prime Now?
> 
> ...


Oh bummer I only had option for San Diego, I want Carlsbad, how do I switch?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

pornymcgee said:


> DAFUQ? My background check passed on Oct 3. The only option I had was "San Diego".


I just got on yesterday, thats the only option I had too, where is that location?


----------

